# OK,,Girls,,Who's the best Kisser here ????



## L.A. (Nov 15, 2007)

Lets find out,,,,,

:kiss:

Who's first,,,I'm getting my pucker ready,,,,


----------



## roadless (Sep 9, 2006)

nevermind :whistlin:


----------



## Fowler (Jul 8, 2008)

L.A. said:


> Lets find out,,,,,
> 
> :kiss:
> 
> Who's first,,,I'm getting my pucker ready,,,,


I am. :happy2:

I've been practicing on my arm


----------



## roadless (Sep 9, 2006)

" ...long slow deep wet kisses that last three days " Bull Durham

I was going to post the video but don't wanna get banned!


----------



## roadless (Sep 9, 2006)

Fowler said:


> I am. :happy2:
> 
> I've been practicing on my arm


 A pillow.


----------



## nehimama (Jun 18, 2005)

Never gotten any complaints here, but how're you gonna find out?

And. . . . will you be posting your findings here at ST? LOL!!


----------



## cindilu (Jan 27, 2008)

I don't kiss and tell. :kiss:


----------



## L.A. (Nov 15, 2007)

I guess,,it's not so much about winning,,girls,,,although I'm an excellent judge in these competitions,,,,,

Maybe it's more about me getting to kiss ALL the girls here,,,,,hmmm,,,a new year resolution,,,,,,?????

:kiss: OOooooHH,,,,,I want to kiss all you girls !!!!!!


----------



## roadless (Sep 9, 2006)

Well I have just one thing to say...........road trip! ( but we are all hermits  )


----------



## nehimama (Jun 18, 2005)

roadless said:


> Well I have just one thing to say...........road trip! ( but we are all hermits  )


Yeah! What about that?:kiss:


----------



## L.A. (Nov 15, 2007)

roadless said:


> Well I have just one thing to say...........road trip! ( but we are all hermits  )


OK,,,,I'll say ROADLESS trip,,,,,:kiss:


----------



## roadless (Sep 9, 2006)

L.A. said:


> OK,,,,I'll say ROADLESS trip,,,,,:kiss:



Well now ....that's quite a trip!


----------



## Fowler (Jul 8, 2008)

Congrats Roadless, I'm going to go practice giving myself a hicky.....LOL


----------



## roadless (Sep 9, 2006)

Been there, done that Fowler!


----------



## L.A. (Nov 15, 2007)

No likeum hickys,,,Let just keep kiss'n & kiss'n & :kiss:


----------



## Tommyice (Dec 5, 2010)

Got yours?


----------



## Fowler (Jul 8, 2008)

Ummmmm...nevermind, I just got clear of all my infractions......LOL!!


----------



## L.A. (Nov 15, 2007)

HEY,, you girls who are a little hesitant or leery of giving me a kiss,,

Try looking at it this way......

[YOUTUBE]gZQ-EiROtL8[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Fowler (Jul 8, 2008)

ribbit~ribbit~


----------



## elkhound (May 30, 2006)

i wish one of yall would put a lip lock on me like a bulldog ....give me gurl cooties and then have to deal with gettin me in the car to go to the vets office....roflmao


----------



## nehimama (Jun 18, 2005)

elkhound said:


> i wish one of yall would put a lip lock on me like a bulldog ....give me gurl cooties and then have to deal with gettin me in the car to go to the vets office....roflmao


I'd be willin' to bet my right eye that there's more than one of us who'd be able to he'p you out, Elkie!


----------



## Fowler (Jul 8, 2008)

Brown Chicken Brown cow...LOL!!!

[youtube]MzQ4qdlhurc[/youtube]


----------



## L.A. (Nov 15, 2007)

Whoa there Elk,,,
,Ya just quit throwing your rope out in my corral !!!!! ya hear !!!!!


----------



## elkhound (May 30, 2006)

L.A. said:


> Whoa there Elk,,,
> ,Ya just quit throwing your rope out in my corral !!!!! ya hear !!!!!


i aint roping nothing......i want to be roped and hog tied and then have a woman put their brand on my heart...or my buttocks.......roflmao


----------



## L.A. (Nov 15, 2007)

elkhound said:


> i aint roping nothing......i want to be roped and hog tied and then have a woman put their brand on my heart...or my buttocks.......roflmao



Roping nothing or catching nothing,,???? Hehe:nana:


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

Never had ANY complaints, and was told by one woman that I was a good kisser.


----------



## elkhound (May 30, 2006)

L.A. said:


> Roping nothing or catching nothing,,???? Hehe:nana:


you better watch these gals might use a head-gate on us and play vet for sure.....lol


----------



## L.A. (Nov 15, 2007)

Never thought of that,,,,,,hmmmm,,,,,Roadless did show us her pit full of balls,,,,,

,,,,,,,,uhOh,,,,,,,,,,

Well,,,I'll worry bout that tomorrow,,,,,,,BACK TO Kiss'n girls.....


----------



## Terri in WV (May 10, 2002)

Uh oh! I'm going to back out now before I get myself in trouble....:teehee:


----------



## vicker (Jul 11, 2003)

If we're going to have a competition, I say we need a panel of judges, and do hereby nominate myself to said panel.


----------



## L.A. (Nov 15, 2007)

Nope !!!! I want them all for myself,,,,,

Terri in WV,,,,Get back here !!!!!


----------



## WhyNot (Jun 21, 2011)

When you're looking for women to kiss instead of girls let me know


----------



## Terri in WV (May 10, 2002)

All this talk about roping and tying can get me in lots of trouble!!:whistlin:


----------



## Fowler (Jul 8, 2008)

Can I nominate myself to be paddled, I mean on the panel?...LOL


----------



## L.A. (Nov 15, 2007)

Terri in WV said:


> All this talk about roping and tying can get me in lots of trouble!!:whistlin:


Your right !!!!!!,,,,,to much talk,,,,,not enough Kiss'n,,,,,,,,

So girls lets hush up and Pucker up,,,,

:kiss:


----------



## lonelytree (Feb 28, 2008)

Get in line girls.... I got this.


----------



## vicker (Jul 11, 2003)

Whynot has a good point. We need you ladies to divide up into pros and amateurs. The amateurs get a free makeup bag and bath oil. I'll wrestle the pros to find a proper numerical order.


----------



## Terri in WV (May 10, 2002)

Bleh! The amateurs can have those make up bags. The line forms behind me for the ropes and branding irons...:heh:


----------



## vicker (Jul 11, 2003)

We're going to need a bell. I propose we use Fowler, and a clapper, anyone have a ping pong paddle.


----------



## cindilu (Jan 27, 2008)

Vicker is lining up for a taste test. :yuck::croc:


----------



## vicker (Jul 11, 2003)

You are so wrong! This endeavor is completely tasteless.


----------



## sustainabilly (Jun 20, 2012)

Y'all know the rules. It never really happened if there're no pics.....What?


----------



## Twp.Tom (Dec 29, 2010)

When kissin "properly",,ya need too get your whole body into the action,hands,arms chest,legs,head. then ,there are so many variations,soft subtle,firm,passionate,the " the worlds comin to an end kiss","the I've been gone for a while kiss"(return kiss),"the I am sorry kiss",and of course" the I'll Love you like no other kiss". Then there's the peck,the smooch,the French,"the wet and sloppy".We could go on.and on(I have) You can kiss lips,cheeks shoulders,etc.,etc.,-You get the picture?It's been a while(maybe a new thread topic?),but I know I could sure use a "good one". I better go on and get the chapstick out,I'm lickin my lips raw,and the front of my shirt is soaked from" droolin",over this subject. "And in the end,the Love you take,is equal to,the Love-You make". I know that I must be good at it?,cause my dogs literally fight,over who gets to kiss me(tryin not to brag-just a fact)-ahhhhh-"to be a romantic hermit-this is the life!(not).


----------



## Twp.Tom (Dec 29, 2010)

It's really not too complicated,It just needs to come from the Heart*


----------



## Twp.Tom (Dec 29, 2010)

I offer a challenge to my ST friends today,go on out there,grab someone,and "plant a big ole' smooch on their lips. Post back later,with reaction details. :spinsmiley:


----------



## Laura Zone 5 (Jan 13, 2010)

I don't wana get pregnant.......


----------



## lonelytree (Feb 28, 2008)

Laura Zone 5 said:


> I don't wana get pregnant.......


Me either.


----------



## Laura Zone 5 (Jan 13, 2010)

Twp.Tom said:


> I offer a challenge to my ST friends today,go on out there,grab someone,and "plant a big ole' smooch on their lips. Post back later,with reaction details. :spinsmiley:


My luck some giant, just got out of prison biker chick would be the old lady to the one poor dude I picked!!
Besides, it's been so long since I have laid one on / had one laid on me, I think I forgot how.
:grumble:


----------



## Tommyice (Dec 5, 2010)

Twp.Tom said:


> When kissin "properly",,ya need too get your whole body into the action,hands,arms chest,legs,head. then ,there are so many variations,soft subtle,firm,passionate,the " the worlds comin to an end kiss","the I've been gone for a while kiss"(return kiss),"the I am sorry kiss",and of course" the I'll Love you like no other kiss". Then there's the peck,the smooch,the French,"the wet and sloppy".We could go on.and on(I have) You can kiss lips,cheeks shoulders,etc.,etc.,-You get the picture?



Rodin knew what you're talking about.


----------



## nehimama (Jun 18, 2005)

Twp.Tom said:


> I offer a challenge to my ST friends today,go on out there,grab someone,and "plant a big ole' smooch on their lips. Post back later,with reaction details. :spinsmiley:


Ummm. . . . I don't think that's such a good idea! Neither the "planting" nor the after-action report!


----------



## Twp.Tom (Dec 29, 2010)

She sure looks like a strong girl he's kissin'-probably a "country girl".


----------



## Twp.Tom (Dec 29, 2010)

I know Nehi*,post #45, could have a disastrous outcome,if not accepted in a good manner. I would not want to 'force' myself on anyone. I did not think that one through. I could end up getting slapped!(or worse), I better ask first,before I go to "plantin".I'm sorry,I sometimes get overly excited about things that I like.*:stars:


----------



## Fowler (Jul 8, 2008)

vicker said:


> Whynot has a good point. We need you ladies to divide up into pros and amateurs. The amateurs get a free makeup bag and bath oil. I'll wrestle the pros to find a proper numerical order.


I'm a makeup free, cut off jeans, boot wearing country gurl, that likes to get dirty. So save the bath oil and makeup for the woman.


----------



## L.A. (Nov 15, 2007)

Hehe,,,,,,Just look at all these guy's trying to "horn" in on my successful Kiss'n adventure........You to slow and to late,,,,,,,Cause my girl kiss'n continues,,,,,,And I own two brands,,,numerous ropes,,,,,,Plus I throw a good loop....

 :kiss:


----------



## Fowler (Jul 8, 2008)

Im out, I dont like sharing, and I'm getting rope burns....LOL


----------



## L.A. (Nov 15, 2007)

Darn that old rope hammock........


----------



## Fowler (Jul 8, 2008)

I think Vicker fell asleep in the mudd.....LOL


----------



## vicker (Jul 11, 2003)

I did not! I had to shower and get out of my rassling suit before I got a rash.


----------



## rkintn (Dec 12, 2002)

vicker said:


> I did not! I had to shower and get out of my rassling suit before I got a rash.


You wear a suit for rasslin'?!


----------



## vicker (Jul 11, 2003)

Only till I win..er..loose..er.....I get confused.


----------



## nehimama (Jun 18, 2005)

All Rightey! This thread's been up a day or 2, and I ain't seen any kissin' goin' on! What gives?


----------



## Rick (May 10, 2002)

Laura Zone 5 said:


> My luck some giant, just got out of prison biker chick would be the old lady to the one poor dude I picked!!
> Besides, it's been so long since I have laid one on / had one laid on me, I think I forgot how.
> :grumble:



They say you never forget how to ride a bike - sooooooooo

Time to put some air in the old tires.

********************************************************

As for the hermit ladies - you need free delivery - at the door in 30 minutes, fresh and hot!


----------



## L.A. (Nov 15, 2007)

nehimama said:


> All Rightey! This thread's been up a day or 2, and I ain't seen any kissin' goin' on! What gives?


Here's ya go,

:kissy:


----------



## Rick (May 10, 2002)

Rick said:


> They say you never forget how to ride a bike - sooooooooo
> 
> Time to put some air in the old tires.
> 
> ...



*Disclaimer*

Ann say's I'm gonna get myself in trouble - do y'all know I'm a Married man.


----------



## rkintn (Dec 12, 2002)

Not the kinda kissin' y'all are talking about, but it's the only kind I've been doin' lately


----------



## nehimama (Jun 18, 2005)

L.A. said:


> Here's ya go,
> 
> :kissy:


Tee Hee Hee! *blush*!


----------



## L.A. (Nov 15, 2007)

Now, Who did I miss ????? uh,,,hmmmm,,,,

Tambo
ShyGirl
Uh,,,,WHO ELSE,,,I ain't ready to be done yet....


----------



## Laura Zone 5 (Jan 13, 2010)

So I will be on an Army base this week.....think I should just walk around and plant one on every man I see???

this has potential......


----------



## nehimama (Jun 18, 2005)

Laura Zone 5 said:


> So I will be on an Army base this week.....think I should just walk around and plant one on every man I see???
> 
> this has potential......


EEEk! Sounds like a potential *disaster*, Laura! LOL!


----------



## Fowler (Jul 8, 2008)

Laura Zone 5 said:


> So I will be on an Army base this week.....think I should just walk around and plant one on every man I see???
> 
> this has potential......


Can I come with you?, I just need one....LOL


----------

